# My most accurate slingshot



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I only shoot tubes as I could not get TBG to work for me, hence the name







Anyway I have been shooting 2040 4 strand chinese cream coloured loops for a while now, with good, but not consistent, accuracy and decided to rig a mini natural with a 2 strand 1745 black tube setup. I can not believe the difference in consistent accuracy I am getting with this setup. I suspect that this might be due to the fact that my method thru and loop over fitting the 4 x 2040 tubes requires that each strand of the tubes on each side to be evenly stretched, and this varied after a few shots. This does not alter between shots with this setup. That is the only thing I can think of to explain the better accuracy ? I was shooting at the base of a pinned down beer can this afternoon at 20 feet, and after 6 shots and 6 pings was surprised to find only 2 large holes, so I assume that some went through the same holes







Sorry for poor pix, the light was failing. Thanks


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been messing around with something like this and have found that a single attachment at the pouch does seem to help consistency.
I'm actually a little suprised that 2-strand 1745 will penetrate the bottom of a can. I might have to try a straight single on each side sometime.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

M_J said:


> I've been messing around with something like this and have found that a single attachment at the pouch does seem to help consistency.
> I'm actually a little suprised that 2-strand 1745 will penetrate the bottom of a can. I might have to try a straight single on each side sometime.


To me it seems that 1842 singles or a continuous 1842 is faster than 1745.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

So long as you get close to the max pull a single per 1745 setup can get almost 220 fps with 3/8" steel at 44" draw.... plenty to hunt birds and kill cans with.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> So long as you get close to the max pull a single per 1745 setup can get almost 220 fps with 3/8" steel at 44" draw.... plenty to hunt birds and kill cans with.


Whoa...
Making up a set as we speak!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

1745 is much faster than 1842. Unless i got junk 1842. The 1842 tubes I got were extremely slow. Anyway that is off topic. I love the slingshot!!!! YEAH!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

It does seem unlogical that a thicker rubber is faster than a thinner one. I'm not saying it can't be that way, but according to the laws of physics it doesn't make much sense. However I have 10meters of 1842 incoming the next days, I'm really looking foward to see how it will perform.

@ tubeman,

Yeah most people would probably underestimate big time those tiny tubes - I did also. But since I got 5 Dankungs so far, I also got lots of tubes with them. Man, they really can put out a punch, I actually find them more impressive than Theraband gold. Yesterday I got 2.5 meters of Theraband silver and also 2.5 meters of Theraband black, will see how this stuff performs.

cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice fork and handset up


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

TubeMan, I like your little fork and the setup you've got. When you blacken the tips like that, you actually fire-harden the wood for extra protection against fork-hits too. Also, it may not make a real big difference, but if you're only going to shoot 3/8 steel with that, I would make that pouch about half as wide (_i.e._, up and down) as it is.
... Impressive power!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

M_J said:


> I've been messing around with something like this and have found that a single attachment at the pouch does seem to help consistency.
> I'm actually a little suprised that 2-strand 1745 will penetrate the bottom of a can. I might have to try a straight single on each side sometime.


Update. 4 shots at a can at the same distance M-J so this 2 strand setup does have the power


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> So long as you get close to the max pull a single per 1745 setup can get almost 220 fps with 3/8" steel at 44" draw.... plenty to hunt birds and kill cans with.


Thanks for that speed info Bill


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

To any I missed, thanks for the comments guys


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

wouldn't applying yacht varnish or poly say 5/6 thick coats give this Lill one a lifetime of use? I got a natrual in yacht varnish my dad made back in the 80's it looks as good as new you can even see two fork hits in the poly coat.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

tubeman said:


> I only shoot tubes as I could not get TBG to work for me, hence the name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this may have inspired me to try another natural.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

tubeman said:


> I've been messing around with something like this and have found that a single attachment at the pouch does seem to help consistency.
> I'm actually a little suprised that 2-strand 1745 will penetrate the bottom of a can. I might have to try a straight single on each side sometime.


Update. 4 shots at a can at the same distance M-J so this 2 strand setup does have the power








[/quote]

Very cool, man!
I tried a single set of 1842s today based on your example. They didn't really do it for me. Too light of a pull (sounds odd but I like a bit of resistance) and not quite enough power. Don't get me wrong, they're fine for target shooting but they wouldn't send a 3/8" round or a 5/16" hex through the bottom of a can from any distance. Call me a caveman but I like my slingshots to have at least a little destructive potential.








These were also an older set of tubes (half of a looped set) with an unknown number of shots on them. I have some fairly new looking 1745 that I'm going to tie on tonight and some brand-spanking-new 1745 coming tomorrow so I'll know more then.
I really really want the 2-strand 1745 to work because it takes the cost of sling-shooting basically down to zero. I also like the durability and feel of small diameter tubes and have been doing alot of testing to find a setup that really works.
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> I only shoot tubes as I could not get TBG to work for me, hence the name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this may have inspired me to try another natural.
[/quote]

Band attachment is via a 4mm hole with a vertical slot cut down to it. I made an earlier one with this method and cut the slot with a hacksaw but the bands slipped out occasionally. I cut the slot on this natural with a very thin fret saw blade and the bands have not moved at all


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have always maintained fixed tubing is much more consistant than looped, as you know my slingshots have the capability of shooting 2 -4 -or 6 strand tube sets, I have always used 4 strand minimum and maximum 6 strand, the option for the single tube was always available but never used by me as i thought this would be a set up that kids could use, until Gordon asked me to make him 5 sets so I made a set up last night after work and took some shots with them to make sure they would work , and wow i love em so easy to draw and very precise they are an ideal set up for target shooting and very easy to sight up on the trophy s/shot.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for confirming my findings hawk. I have to confess that I removed 4 strands from your trophy slingshot and only used the middle bands as I found it hard to pull ( I am a pensioner ) and only target shoot, and your 6 strand slingshot is well powerfull enough for hunting. That's what gave me the idea of just 2 strands of 1745 black on my skinny natural with the unexpectedly good results. You should advertise your trophy slingshot as being multi tasking, 6 strand 1745 black for deadly small game hunting power, 4 strand for medium power user requirements, and finally middle slot 2 strand black tubes for repetitive bullseye hits at 10 meters. Thanks.


----------

